# sundstrand hydrostatic transmission question



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

Who is the current company providing tech and parts support for the Sundstrand hydrostatic tranny found in mowers and garden tractors? 

I checked out Sundstrand, and the only Sundstrand I find is Sundstrand Aerospace, and they don't seem to have anything to do with Sundstrand hydrostatic trannyies. Is the successor company Sundyne, perhaps? They seem to be a subsidiary to Sundstrand, and they deal in hydraulic pumps. But, they don't list any hydrostatic transmissions.


----------

